# Wer will geworben werden?



## Anesyx (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche jemanden den ich werben könnte. Ich könnte ihm aktive Spielzeit bieten und nach vollendung des powerlevelns ^^ kann ich ihm beim Gold und bein Equip helfen. Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn der geworbene Spieler auf der Horde seite spielen möchte mit der Ali habe ich zwar auch kein Problem aber ich kenne mich einfach bei der Horde besser aus. Wem ich helfen soll im Bezug das ich euch werbe schreibt mir doch bitte eine PN oder Postet einfach hier etwas drunter. 


Voraussetzungen:
- TeamSpeak 3 sollte vorhanden sein
- ein Headset bei dem man keine Ohrenschmerzen bekommt ^^
- Spaß am spielen haben 
- Relativ gute Online Zeiten, nicht das man nur 2 stunden in der Wocher spielen kann

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Anesyx


----------

